# Is this an algae type? What can i do for this?



## tuwa (Feb 21, 2008)

First it was only on parvula but now most of it is on substrate? What can i do?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

What is your lighting routine (Watts per Gallon, duration, type of fixture...)?

Also, are you using ferts/supplements? How often do you feed you fish?

Having that info will help get you better advice on what to do about the algae.


----------



## tuwa (Feb 21, 2008)

35-30-30 cm 31,5 liter

Lighting: Tekfen Wiselite PLC-26W/865 6500 Kelvin 1350 Lumen florescent

Substrate: First 3 liter lava rock then 3 kilograms Aquaclay there are a netting between them.

Fertilizing: Sera Florena, Seachem Flourish Excel, Micro element (DIY) Potassium (DIY).


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

Is this a new tank. I had something like this growing on the driftwood, and the substrate at first, but it went away. It looks more like a type of fungus though. Maybe you don't have enough water flow. What kind of filter do you have on it?


----------



## tuwa (Feb 21, 2008)

I am using this filter:


----------



## tuwa (Feb 21, 2008)

Yes it is a new tank nearly two months


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

It looks like filamentous green algae. Usually forms when there is not enough water circulation and the habitant is perfect for it's reproduction. You can take a small brush or a new toothbrush and clean as much out as you can. This algae is most often seen in ponds and set-ups with little water movement. 
wilma


----------



## Missy B (Jul 8, 2007)

I had this same problem on my new tank, but once I put it on a consistent fert. and CO2 schedule, the issue went away.


----------



## Cheese_It (Mar 7, 2008)

I have this same problem in my 20H but in much larger quantities. I have about 6.75W/g from two AHS power compacts. Circulation is more than adequate, I have an Eheim 2213 canister which is thoroughly cleaned every month. No fertilization or CO2 right now. Feeding is done every day in very light amounts for 8 harlequin rasboras (don't know whether that's relevant). One of my plant species was completely covered in the stuff and lost all its leaves, became brittle and died. No other type of algae has been seen in my tank aside from this (if it is indeed algae). If anybody has any information that might help, I'd appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Cheese_It said:


> I have this same problem in my 20H but in much larger quantities. I have about 6.75W/g from two AHS power compacts. Circulation is more than adequate, I have an Eheim 2213 canister which is thoroughly cleaned every month. No fertilization or CO2 right now. Feeding is done every day in very light amounts for 8 harlequin rasboras (don't know whether that's relevant). One of my plant species was completely covered in the stuff and lost all its leaves, became brittle and died. No other type of algae has been seen in my tank aside from this (if it is indeed algae). If anybody has any information that might help, I'd appreciate it. Thanks!


With 6.75 wpg and no CO2 or fertilization it is pretty easy to see why you have an algae issue  If you can drop your light levels back to around 2wpg you may be able to reduce your future algae outbreaks but you will not eliminate the algae currently in your tank.

If adding CO2 is not possible, at least look into adding some Excel as a carbon source. I honestly don't know how effective Excel will be with 6.75 wpg over your tank though. You really should look into fertilization also. If you feed your Harlequins lightly, there probably isn't enough fish waste or leftover food to provide enough nutrients for the plants given your lighting level. I would guess your plant "starved" from a lack of nutrients.

If you want to keep your current lighting level, you need to add fertilizers and pressurized CO2 to the tank.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

tuwa said:


> 35-30-30 cm 31,5 liter
> 
> Lighting: Tekfen Wiselite PLC-26W/865 6500 Kelvin 1350 Lumen florescent
> 
> ...


How much of the fertilizers, especially the Excel, are you adding? It looks like you may not be adding enough.


----------



## Cheese_It (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. Yes I have all the components for CO2 injection except I still haven't gotten a suitable needle valve and haven't made the bubble counter yet. As for fertilization, a friend left me 3 bottles of Flourish (Iron, Potassium, Comprehensive Plant Supplement). I don't know anything about fertilization really, so I don't know if I can start with these three and buy any others in the next few months or so. Hopefully the rest of my plants will survive with only .75wpg for a few more weeks since all I can do is replace my hood with a cheapo one. Again, thanks for the advice!


----------



## tuwa (Feb 21, 2008)

Now I am giving Co2. Fertilizing is two times for a week npk and other(testing and adding as needed) + florena 1 ml


----------



## fastang80 (May 7, 2008)

Wow, it looks bad. Seems like algae to me.


----------

